# Adoption question



## Kay (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi everyone, 

I have just started getting interested in adoption, and wanted to know more about it. one question that has sprung to my mind after reading someone's experiences of adopting on the BAAf website is:

Do the adoption agency / investigators always go to contact your own parents?? (ie what would become the grandparents)  - the reason that I ask this is that, unfortunately, I do not have the best of relationships with my parents, and do not see them very often. I feel that if they were an integral part of the adoption process, then I would perhaps, be disadvantaged. 

Any answers on this from anyon ewho knows, or in a similar situation welcome.

thanks

kay


----------



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

To kay
we have just started the adoption process.
I dont know if that would be a disadvantage,i hope not as we are in same position as you!!!!!!!!!!  i cant see that it would be,anyway goodluck 
love justinexxx


----------



## Kay (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Kylepaul,

Thanks for your reply . im interested in how / what questions they will ask about the parents, as I really do have a bad relationship with mine, in that i cant rely on them whatsoever to support me, and havent even told them that we'd done icsi. 

my dh's parents also live 200 miles away from us, although they do keep in touch and are aware of our situation. 

after reading the adoption website, i was quite upset when i read that they checked out the lady's parents.

please would you keep in touch with me, as although im not at the stage where i can seriously think of adoption yet, i would like to be fully aware of all the facts in preparation for if we do decide to adopt. 


Thanks and good luck with your adoption process. 

love

Kay


----------



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

hi kay,
i`ll keep you informed about our adoption process but it does take a long time!going to a talk that the adoption team are giving in january.then you have to have a medical then they come and do a home study,takes a long time.
goodluck in your next task.
love justinexxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI Justine

All sounds so exciting!!! I shall be keeping my beady eye on your progress.
Lots of luck for all the bits and pieces you have to do.

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

hi lou,
goodluck for your next iui,hope that will be the one!
my next appointment is 20th dec find out if we qualify for nhs iui?i hope so or it will be a sad xmas!if not we carry on with adoption which as you say will be very exciting.cant wait ,it takes soooooo long  
take care
love justine xxx


----------

